# this is going to hurt



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

this was part of one of the many chain e-mails i get at work. when i saw this i knew i had to put it on here lol the caption they had for it was
this is going to hurt ....lol i agree  









i put this in the wrong thread...oops


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

LMFAO!!!! thats the first thing that actually made me laugh today thanks for posting


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I got that email, too. It cracked me up.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OUCH!!!! That is one way to neuter dog but the poor guy is gonna hurt.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

lol your welcome lol i get some funny emails sometimes lol


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

that's absolutely HILARIOUS!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is way too funny! that will be his last time doing that!!:rofl:


----------

